# Viet Nam



## Pronkster (Apr 11, 2006)

Are there any timeshares located in Viet Nam.  I have a friend who just bought from Consolidated and they told her there weren't any currently but that some would be built soon that she will be able to trade into.   I can't find any.  Thanks


----------



## Harvey and Lin (Apr 14, 2006)

I heard this too!  I hear they will be completed sometime next year in time for the high season. I also heard they are going to be mostly underground.


----------

